
DRACO (Antiviral Drug) - chroem-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRACO
======
aiscapehumanity
I have wondered what became of this and Prof. Rider. Not many papers or
reviews on DRACO are in literature, as to the state of the mechanism, dont
know much of virology and the nuances of how DRACO could or coudlnt be applied
but good to see i am not the only one who remembers this. Rider has an
institute though.

